# April 2017 SE Exam - AASHTO 6th vs 7th ed.



## DETstru (Jan 9, 2017)

The 7th edition is required for the April 2017 exam. I have the 6th edition and was wondering what peoples thoughts are on if it's worth buying the 7th.

Thanks


----------



## bassplayer45 (Jan 9, 2017)

Do you know anyone in the industry that could lend you a copy? Typically, from version to version, the things that change which could trip you up typically are the resistance factors. Going from 0.85 to 0.9. Otherwise, I think 95% or more of the meat is the same


----------



## Lukus (Jan 9, 2017)

Are you taking buildings or bridge afternoon?  If buildings, then I think you'll be fine, like Bassplayer said.   Either way I would order David Connor's updated book of bridge problems (DavidConnorSE.com).  He will have highlighted some of the pertinent changes to the 7th and updated a few problems accordingly.  This might help you if NCEES decides to ask a question that is dependent on the code change (very likely).


----------



## DETstru (Jan 9, 2017)

Lukus, I'm taking the buildings exam and I've ordered David Connor's book but haven't received it yet. 

If I have to get the 7th edition, I intend to get the "PE/SE Exam Edition" (https://bookstore.transportation.org/item_details.aspx?id=1541), which is less than half the cost of the full version. I'm assuming this will be plenty, especially for the buildings exam.


----------



## Lukus (Jan 9, 2017)

I would think you'd be fine.  Especially if you can look at someone's 7th (ignore interims!) and mark up any changes to resistance factors, etc like Bassplayer suggested.


----------



## DETstru (Jan 9, 2017)

I'll have to see if I can get my hands on the 7th edition to review the changes. 

Buying a $400 book that I'll never use again and will quickly be out of date doesn't sound like fun... Then again, taking the exam twice sounds worse...


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jan 12, 2017)

You're correct, it's an update between full code cycles.


----------



## Hugh Jass (Feb 14, 2017)

i have this minus the interims (which is what you need) if someone is interested in buying. 250 plus shipping


----------

